# My GSD in hunting position..!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

What a cute predator


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

No pic


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Really? I hope now it works.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Cute! That looks like the same pose I get from Sasha when she wants me to chase her. 

Ready to spring









Faking that she's not paying attention to me, even though she's just waiting for me to step toward her so she can spring.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh.. I thought my gsd was special making this pose, I suppose all gsd`s are special


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Acejin said:


> Oh.. I thought my gsd was special making this pose, I suppose all gsd`s are special


LOL I think they're all especially goofy 

I would like to say that your pup is stunning, btw!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks!
Your pup looks very big for her age, didn`t she?


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Talk about a Hunting Position...


----------



## Galvinee (Jan 1, 2012)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Talk about a Hunting Position...



OMG, its really awesome style of hunting specially your dog's pose.Excellent work dear, keep it up.


----------

